# Velo Optimum-12 or SVS PB-10NSD + AS-EQ1 or wait for the new 800W SVS SB-12Plus ?



## kalido (Jul 23, 2009)

hey guys, need some opinions on this pls. 
I really wanted the PB-12Plus/PB-12NSD but don't have the space nor the approval from the missus for any of those but lucky enough Pb10NSD survived the selection criteria 

Hence came up with a few other options as per the title. 

Now all these 3 options are around in the same price range for me here in oz . 
The size of the living area is around 2800cuft ( including the kitchen that opens up towards the living ) . And due to space constraints, I don't think I'd have the flexibility of moving the sub around to find its sweet-spot. Therefore I assumed a certain level of eq-ing was quite essential in blending the sub into my living which explains the NSD+AS-EQ1 combo. 

Which one should I go for ? This is gonna be for movie primarily so the usual "slam" and "punch" are given the highest priority :R

Would it be possible for the new SVS SB-12Plus to be better then the ported 10 NSD ?


The replies much appreciated.


Cheers


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

I would definitely go with whatever lands you the Audyssey AS=EQ1. I will make a huge difference with any sub. Of course, I am partial to SVSound subs, and have had several. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

kalido said:


> ...due to space constraints, I don't think I'd have the flexibility of moving the sub around to find its sweet-spot. Therefore I assumed a certain level of eq-ing was quite essential in blending the sub into my living which explains the NSD+AS-EQ1 combo...


If you currently have a sub, you can find the best spot for the sub and take that into consideration to choose the new sub.... :innocent:

I'll say... get the biggest sub you can afford :bigsmile:

I'm sure that the SVS sb-12 will be better than the NSD 10... it has a bigger woofer and amp.


----------

